# My 420



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I didn't make an intro thread when I joined, so here it is. Hello to all, username is brucebanner77, but if u ever meet me in person they call me "LT". I reign from Louisiana and Michigan, now residing in E. Texas. I ride a 07 420 4x4 red, with 27 zillas, on 12in black ITP SS212's. Just finished putting on a snorkel (pic will follow). I have a 2in HighLifter lift kit sitting in the kitchen waiting to be installed, an Axel Paddle from a fella name Wayne http://www.hondaforeman.com/143-foreman-atv-accessories/85270-axle-paddles-ordered.html is being shipped along with an Ammo Blaster from a fella out of Florida. http://www.hondaatvforums.net/forums/atv-general-discussion/28457-new-product-ammoblaster.html (pics to come once I get them). 

I ride at River Run in Jacksonville, TX when ever I'm off. Or in the piney woods of Jackson and Bienville parish in Louisiana when I visit family. Most of the time when I ride I'll post it on here. Glad to meet you all and look forward to laying eyeballs on many of you in the future. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

mine is the bottom, the top was MetalMan's guide. 







finish 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome to MIMB


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome ...u gonna love tht axle paddle


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

dookie said:


> Welcome to MIMB





Cal3bCart3r said:


> Welcome ...u gonna love tht axle paddle


Thanks for the welcomes 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Christmas came early for my quad! 
Ammo Blaster, paddle, and a waterproof case for my phone when I ride! 









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks good I got same axle paddle but both sides


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice nice i love the ammo blaster ....great product


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

lilbigtonka said:


> Looks good I got same axle paddle but both sides


I thought about getting 2, but I heard one will do just fine. (2 is even better tho) plus I wasn't sure if it would clear my brake. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Added a 2in HL lift kit
Axel paddle
And swapped my 27in Zillas for so. E 28s

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone wanna help put this puzzle back together?








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Hahaha ill put ur puzzle together if u put mine back together


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Added some led's from Whoolie.com 

















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Added a HL rad relocate, big gun programmer, epi clutch kit and remade my risers









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Looking good. You have come a long way in a short time with that bike. Nice job. Now get out there and ride it. Lol


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

2010Bruterider said:


> Looking good. You have come a long way in a short time with that bike. Nice job. Now get out there and ride it. Lol


Thanks and I have, went to River Run the sunday before Labor day. It's still very dry out there. Hopefully by mud stock in October it will be better. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice!!! Good lookin bike bro! 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------

